# Seiko Credor



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I was lucky enough to see and photograph this the other day.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Excellent..............one for Andy if he was here!


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Lurking maybe?









That really is nice Roy. Doesn't sound as though it will appear on RLT Watches though...? Got a picture of the front?

Paul


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Silver Hawk said:


> Lurking maybe?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No it is not my watch and will not be for sale. I will see if I can get a picture of the front later.


----------



## DavidH (Feb 24, 2003)

You should stock them Roy.

they would sell themselves! Omega wouldnt get a look in


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

that movt looks like pure silk!









Did you get to wear it Roy?


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2005)

DavidH said:


> You should stock them Roy.
> 
> they would sell themselves! Omega wouldnt get a look in
> 
> ...


They are Japanese market only and as for selling themselves, expensive watches lke that don't exactly fly out of the door.







Of course you can get hold of them if you want one.









BTW Roy I can't see any seal or screw threads in your pic, is it a clip on back?


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

DavidH said:


> You should stock them Roy.
> 
> they would sell themselves! Omega wouldnt get a look in
> 
> ...


Some idea that is!
















I should think it would mean a considerable amount of investment to stock some of them. Not cheap babies are those!


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

neil said:


> BTW Roy I can't see any seal or screw threads in your pic, is it a clip on back?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It is a screw on back.


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

A fantastic looking watch both inside and out







- cool integrated bracelet too. Is that a column wheel chronograph then







?

Anyone know how much do these go for then (apart from "a lot")?


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2005)

pauluspaolo said:


> A fantastic looking watch both inside and out
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah its a column wheel Paul

I think they are around the Â£1500 mark but I am open to correction on that.

I actually dislike the hands, think they are out of place on a chronograph, more diver-ish IMO.

Movement looks nice.


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

Nice looker, but I agree with Neil about the hands.

Roger


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

I think the movement and inside is superb, but I think the dial and watch front is extremely disappointing


----------



## king2b (Apr 6, 2005)

I think this is a beautiful watch all round.

Some parts seem to be made of gold.

Why is that ?

For asthetics ?


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2005)

king2b said:


> I think this is a beautiful watch all round.
> 
> Some parts seem to be made of gold.
> 
> ...


Its gold plated to stop rust.

Most good quality movements are plated in some way.

Some like JLC and Patek use solid gold rotors to get more mass.


----------



## smelly (Dec 19, 2004)

I agree with Neil not sure I like the hands. They have some much better looking watches


----------

